# pasukin



## Qcumber

Why is the verb *pasúkin *not *pasúkan*?
e.g. *nang pasúkin niyá ang simbáhan* = when he entered the church


----------



## Camote

If you use _pasukan_ in that example it will then be _*when he invaded (robbed) the church*._


----------



## Qcumber

Oh I see! So
*Pinasúkan nilá ang simbáhan kahápon at kinamít ang mga kasangkápang gintô. *

(I have just made this sentence.)

would mean

They broke into the church yesterday and seized the gold items.


----------



## Camote

yes, it's correct, though i'm not really sure with _*kinamit*_, I think it should be *kinumit. *I'll try to look for this word.

*pinasukan *could also mean *had worked for, had been employed*

*namamasukan (sa) *= *working (for)*

*pasok (n.) = school day ; work day*
*pasukan (n.) = school term/year*


*pasok = enter*
*pasukan = broke into, robbed; invaded; insert; put in*
*pinasukan = broke into; robbed; invaded; was employed; schooled*

When using it in a sentence the meaning depends on what you're trying to say.


----------



## Qcumber

Camote said:


> yes, it's correct, though i'm not really sure with _*kinamit*_, I think it should be *kinumit. *I'll try to look for this word.


 
I've just checked it in my dictionary.
The verb is *kamít: kumamít, kamtín, kamtán*.
I shouldn't have used it anyway as it means "obtain by indirect means".
I should have contented myself with *kinúha*.


----------



## Camote

Qcumber said:


> I've just checked it in my dictionary.
> The verb is *kamít: kumamít, kamtín, kamtán*.
> I shouldn't have used it anyway as it means "obtain by indirect means".
> I should have contented myself with *kinúha*.


 
good job


----------

